# Comment taper clé pour livebox ?



## prof58 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
J'ai réinstallé entièrement macosx sur mon ibook pour le rafraîchir un peu. Et là souci, je ne parviens pas à me rappeler comment rentrer ma clé de la livebox pour faire fonctionner internet en wifi (majuscule partout, espace ou non, mot de passe wep ou clé hexadécimale). Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je sui preneur. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)

Salut.
Il me semble qu'il faut entrer la clé wep, le plus simplement possible et sans espace. Sans oublier d'appuyer sur le bouton association de ta livebox


----------



## prof58 (19 Novembre 2008)

avec majuscule ou sans majuscule pour les lettres. Merci


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)

il me semble que ça n'a pas d'importance


----------



## prof58 (19 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon j'y suis arrivé. En fait, il fallait que je tape ma clé dans clé héxadécimale. 
Merci.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)

pas si compliqué finalement...


----------

